# BLD idea - alternate color schemes



## Stefan (Mar 19, 2008)

Last night I had the idea to use two colors schemes alternatingly. With independent colors, so twelve colors overall. Can be done for single cube attempts as well as inside multiblind attempts. Alternate, so cubes 1,3,5,... use one scheme and 2,4,6,... use the other. The reason is that I rely on short term memory or a "feeling" for what I've covered in the current cube already, and sometimes confuse it with the previous cube. Having different colors and according different memo images could help.


----------



## tim (Mar 19, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Last night I had the idea to use two colors schemes alternatingly. With independent colors, so twelve colors overall. Can be done for single cube attempts as well as inside multiblind attempts. Alternate, so cubes 1,3,5,... use one scheme and 2,4,6,... use the other. The reason is that I rely on short term memory or a "feeling" for what I've covered in the current cube already, and sometimes confuse it with the previous cube. Having different colors and according different memo images could help.



Not a bad idea, but i think having two sets of images for one cube should be enough and you don't have to learn another color scheme (and no need to resticker 15 cubes ).
I think i'll develop another set of images (or just take my images for 00-99) in the next few days and give it a go. If it really helps to be more accurate, i'll stick to it .


----------



## RobinBloehm (Mar 19, 2008)

tim said:


> Not a bad idea, but i think having two sets of images for one cube should be enough and you don't have to learn another color scheme (and no need to resticker *15 cubes* ).



Mulit-BLD 30??? damn...have to practice 'til German Open...


----------



## tim (Mar 19, 2008)

RobinBloehm said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > Not a bad idea, but i think having two sets of images for one cube should be enough and you don't have to learn another color scheme (and no need to resticker *15 cubes* ).
> ...



We'll see . Depends on the rules.


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 22, 2008)

RobinBloehm said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > Not a bad idea, but i think having two sets of images for one cube should be enough and you don't have to learn another color scheme (and no need to resticker *15 cubes* ).
> ...



Surrender.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 23, 2008)

well i am shocked in a positiv way, how easy 10 cubes became for me, just becuase of doing some speed-multi-blds...that really HELPS...YOU ALL HAVE TO TRY THAT, I AM SERIOUS!!!
i am 99% sure, that i will do 20 cubes in Danmark...
as training, i will do them tomorrow...
and the greatest thing is, that i tried to memo in 3-steps, so 3 cubes, check them and so on...so i didi this with 10 cubes and it works GREAT, was the first time i tried that...so tomorrow i will do 20 cubes and use that again of course and try even something else...

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Dene (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow! Good luck with 20 cubes, that would be amazing!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks a lot Dene

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## tim (Mar 23, 2008)

DennisStrehlau said:


> i am 99% sure, that i will do 20 cubes in Danmark...



Just 20? Come on, i need some challenge!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 23, 2008)

maybe Tim...but i want to keep my accuracy so i really want to do 20/20...

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 24, 2008)

Danish will be done under the "perfection first rule". Please don't do 1 to many so you get 20/21 and I beat you with 3/3


----------



## alexgoldberg (Mar 24, 2008)

Does that rule not apply to all competitions?


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 25, 2008)

NO
maybe i will do 12, or 15 i dont knonw yet...
wont practise TOO much...

so when the new rules come, does that mean that everybody in the ranking, that exists now is ranked another way or only from THAT time on, the rules start???

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Stefan (Mar 25, 2008)

DennisStrehlau said:


> so when the new rules come, does that mean that everybody in the ranking, that exists now is ranked another way or only from THAT time on, the rules start???


Old ranking will remain, new results will be mixed with previous perfect results (if I understand the plan correctly):
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=423
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=422


----------



## tim (Mar 26, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> DennisStrehlau said:
> 
> 
> > so when the new rules come, does that mean that everybody in the ranking, that exists now is ranked another way or only from THAT time on, the rules start???
> ...



So 11 points (eg. 13/15) are enough to get the WR? Or will we need 16 or more points to get the world record?


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 27, 2008)

No one knows. The new rules are not definate yet. Also, WR's may get broken before the new rules become active.

I personally hope clock/megaminx will finally become average of 5 like "everything" else


----------

